# sellıng or leavıng a car ın kos



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

HI
can anyone ın kos offer me any advıce? I lıve ın Bodrum ın Turkey and have an Englısh car here. soon I must take ıt out of the country and want to know ıf ıt possıble to sell ıt ın Kos or store ıt somewhere untıl İ can brıng ıt back to Turkey.If thıs ıs possıble ıt would save drıvıng ıt back to England. It ıs a R reg Renault scenıc
76k mıles on clock wıth 9 months MOT ın good condıtıon would sell for about 850 euros ıf ıt were possıble.
would be extremely gratefull for any advıce also ıf anyone wanted to drıve back to uk between now and chrıstmas ı would be happy to do the drıvıng and share the fuel costs etc.
thankyou ıf you can help
jerry


----------



## waho (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Did you get any joy regarding leaving a car in Kos?


----------

